# Wild Side Offers Patriotic Designs For Memorial Day Holiday



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Many will be celebrating Memorial Day on May 25, which is a great time to display selections from the Patriotic section of stock plastisol and rhinestone transfers offered by The Wild Side. Design 13033 “Some Gave All” is just one of many examples of transfers available that would be ideal for creating shirts for this national holiday. Others include “Live Free or Die,” “American Pride,” and “Land of the Free.”

These full-color hot-split transfers are full-front size and can go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

